# .txt einbinden



## Blackmoor (10. Juni 2003)

Tag,
hab ein ganz einfachen und kleines Problem:

kann man eine .txt in html einbinden? wie?
und nein ich hab gesucht und  nichts gefunden.

Blackmoor


----------



## Fabian H (10. Juni 2003)

Geht nicht!
HTML hat weder Schreib- noch Lesezugriff auf externe Dateien (ausgenommen JS, CSS usw.).
Machs mit PHP:

```
Bla bla, htmlseite...
<br><br>
<?php include("textdatei.txt"); ?>
<br><br>
Über mir ist gerade eine TXT-Datei eingebunden worden...
```


----------



## Blackmoor (10. Juni 2003)

naja zur not geht das auch,
danke

Blackmoor


----------



## Blackmoor (10. Juni 2003)

oder doch nicht:

was ich eigentlich wollte ist das ich eine adresse aus einen .txt auslesen kann und dann im html,php ausgeben kann.
bitte helfen muss noch heute fertig werden.


Blackmoor


----------



## Fabian H (10. Juni 2003)

Dazu musst du ein PHP-Script machen, dass die TXT öffnet, die Addresse raussucht und entsprechend in die HTML-Datei schreibt!


----------



## Blackmoor (10. Juni 2003)

hilfe?
eigentlich brauch cih nur ein script das die txt datei liest und dann ausgibt und welches ich dann in die html einbauen kann


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. Juni 2003)

Du willst nur die TXT lesen und in HTML ausgeben... dann sollte das eigentlich reichen:

```
<?php
$fp = fopen("text.txt","r");
if($fp){
	while(!feof($fp)){
		$zeile = fgets($fp,100);
		echo "Zeile: $zeile<br>";	
	}
	fclose($fp);
}
else
	echo "Datei wurde nicht gefunden";
?>
```
wobei natürlich "text.txt" deine Textdatei sein soll...

ciao


----------



## Blackmoor (10. Juni 2003)

geht nicht, gibt aber auch keine fehlermeldung
einfach nur weiss


----------



## Tim C. (10. Juni 2003)

Kann der betreffende Server eventuell kein PHP resp. ist vielleicht gar kein PHP Interpreter installiert ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. Juni 2003)

Funktoniert problemlos, nur für PHP Dateien mußt den den Apache installiert und am laufen haben ( oder einen anderen Webserver )...

(Habs eben getestet)


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas L. _
> *Funktoniert problemlos, nur für PHP Dateien mußt den den Apache installiert und am laufen haben ( oder einen anderen Webserver )...
> *



Puh ! Hätte mich jetzt auch gewundert wenns nicht geht... Ich poste eigentlich nie ungestesten Code.

@Blackmoor: Wenn du keine Serverseitgen Scripts laufen lassen kannst, wirst du deine Aufgabe so nicht lösen können... Wenn du definitiv PHP Unterstützung hast, dann hast du vielleicht vergessen die Datei als *.php (und nicht *.html) zu speichern. Es wird auch nicht funktioneren wenn du die Datei einfach via Doppelklick öffnest.


bye


----------



## Fabian H (11. Juni 2003)

Es geht noch ein bisschen einfacher:

```
if ($fi = file("datei.txt"))
  foreach($fi as $ftemp => $row) echo "Zeile $ftemp: $row<br>";
else echo "Datei nicht gefunden";
```

Dürfte so funktionieren.

Ach, doch lieber mal testen 

... war tatsächlich ein Fehler drin


----------



## Blackmoor (11. Juni 2003)

juhu ess klappt
dank an alle die mir geholfen haben
Blackmoor


----------



## MC Breit (12. Juni 2003)

würde das denn nicht auch mit:

<embed src="adressenbsp.txt" hight="40" width="80" />

oder:


<iframe src="adressenbsp.txt" hight="40" width="80" />

funktionieren ?

also auf meinem rechner funzt das....


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. Juni 2003)

Gundsätzlich JA (dass es  hight="40 nicht gibt lassen wir mal aussen vor  ) - aber so wie´s ich verstanden hab, wollte er das Textfile ja ins HTML-file einbinden (u.a. vielleicht auch formatieren) und nicht nur am Stück Anzeigen...

bye


----------



## Blackmoor (12. Juni 2003)

Genau!
Hat erst nicht geklappt aber nach dem ich ein wenig in meinem gelibten PHP Buch nachgeschlagen hab kommt dann doch alles wieder.
Blackmoor


----------

